# Fluance VS Yambeka or ???



## DRHam540 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi All,
I'm new to the HomeTheaterShack forum and the Home Theater Hobby. I'm putting together my first home theater room right now and have a question. 
I have an Onkyo SR-TX506 7.1 receiver rated at 75 WPC. 

For almost the exact same price of $399 delivered I can get either of the set ups below:

Fluance AVHTB+ and their AVBP2 Bipolar surround speakers
or
Yambeka AV-7

Each set has a similar form factor of 2 towers, a center and 4 surrounds, which is what I am looking for.

Any recommendations one way or the other, or for this price point are there other, better alternatives?

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I have a TX-SR605 and have it with KEF speakers.

If you don't want to spend a lot of money you could buy PSB or Onkyo speakers. I would use PSB speakers, good sound not too expensive.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry, I have never heard either. I have been tempted to try out the Yambeka's just for fun. Have you had a chance to read the Yambeka review ? 
Probably going to want a sub with either set-up, at this price point the specs on the speakers may be a bit,... um,... optimistic. OTOH, not much else available at this price point either, especially if you want floor standing speakers.


----------



## DRHam540 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I looked but I can't find where Onkyo makes any tower/surround setups similar to the form factor of the Fluance and Yambeka setups I outlined in my original post. And the PSB's appear to be well beyond my price range. Or am I just looking in the wrong place for them?


----------



## DRHam540 (Nov 21, 2008)

nova said:


> Sorry, I have never heard either. I have been tempted to try out the Yambeka's just for fun. Have you had a chance to read the Yambeka review ?
> Probably going to want a sub with either set-up, at this price point the specs on the speakers may be a bit,... um,... optimistic. OTOH, not much else available at this price point either, especially if you want floor standing speakers.


Yes, I've read all the reviews I could find for both Fluance and Yambeka, all seem to be very favorable. I like the looks of the Yambeka's better and am leaning that direction, but I'm wondering if the Bipolar surrounds that Fluance offers would add a more 3 dimensional sound quality to my theater room. Really just looking for some more data points before I pull the trigger.
I agree with you on the sub. Initially I plan to hook up an old Sony Sub that I have left over from an old HTIB setup, and will upgrade as budget allows.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally, I like bi/di surrounds. Some people do, some don't.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Stay away form Fluance they use junky drivers and will not last. Yambeka has goten some good reviews I would have a look at SVS as well. Yambeka I believe only sells on line as well so you may save some money going that route.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I used the AVBP2 as surrounds for a couple of months ...:yes:

The reason I changed them was the frequency response ...130Hz to 20KHz, I was also using the Infinity TSS750 which frequency response was 120Hz-20KHz; I wanted to use the suggested crossover of 80Hz to the sub ...as you can see, I had to use 130Hz because of the AVBP2's. I was happy with the sound.

I was reading another post, this member is looking at this  Onkyo 908  (it can be purchased here though the Shack electronic store) ...it comes with a new AVR, seven speakers and a sub.

In my opinion, is a better deal than getting Fluance or Yambeka ...downside, no floorstanders :huh:


----------

